# Worker electrocuted at school



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

"Temporary electrical worker"... I'm not sure what the heck that is, but it sure sounds like someone who shouldn't have been doing energized work.

-John


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Campus of a technical school?

"Temporary electrical worker?"

Why do I smell a rat?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

sux man. I got myself in a hairy situation last week. I was rushing, trying to fix a f**k up before the homeowner and g.c. caught on. Lets just say, they found out. Aluminum ladder, and i need new *****. I will be taking my time for a while and staying off the painters ladders!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> AUGUSTA, Ga





> Richmond County Chief Deputy Coroner Mark Bowen says 33-year-old Jevon Maloy of Bonaire died Wednesday afternoon at the construction site for the Richmond County Career Technical Magnet School.


RIP Cletis

i'm sure the monument they errect in your memory will be an inspiration to all of Richmond county's carear tech's....

~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a customer tell me last weekend that she was electrocuted when she was a little girl, and never messed with electricity again...


----------



## earlyserve (Aug 23, 2012)

*Here's another link to what I believe is the same story*

The other link did not work.

http://jacksonville.com/news/georgi...electrocuted-school-construction-site-augusta

http://jacksonville.com/news/georgi...electrocuted-school-construction-site-augusta


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I had a customer tell me last weekend that she was electrocuted when she was a little girl, and never messed with electricity again...


 

I'll bet she will never mess with electricity again , ... SHE'S DEAD !


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Electrocuted means dead?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chris kennedy said:


> electrocuted means dead?


yes..........


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Electrocuted means dead?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrocution


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

e·lec·tro·cute   [ih-lek-truh-kyoot] Show IPA
verb (used with object), e·lec·tro·cut·ed, e·lec·tro·cut·ing.
1.
to kill by electricity.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Years ago I was severely shocked and was hospitalized. My wife told my parents I was electrocuted, they freaked out crying and were gravely upset.

I had to explain English to my English wife.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like executed a bit huh? Why temp worker working energized.sounds like A great company to work for. Sure had ark flash training. Look employee signed it even.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Google translate: "Temporary electrical worker"

A person with limited electrical experience who worked on an energized device that all licensed electricians refused.


----------

